# San Francisco February 15



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm going to be in San Francisco and available to meet with any Forum Members for a drink that evening.

Staying near the Embarcadero. Looks like some of the restaurants near are Chaya and Boulevard! ??

Anyone interested? Any location suggestions?


----------



## surffog (Oct 18, 2010)

*RSVP for cocktails in San Francisco on February 15th.*

I am rather unacquainted with the complete protocol here, but intend to RSVP my intent to join you for cocktails in San Francisco on February 15th. Thank you for the invitation. Best Regards, Tom


----------



## Perejil (Sep 3, 2009)

I am interested--thank you for the invitation!

Cheers,
Jose


----------



## BonzoGal (Apr 27, 2010)

I would recommend Boulevard, they have an excellent cocktail menu. Lots of well-made classics. Would enjoy meeting y'all. 

Name the time!


----------



## mlbeezy (May 25, 2010)

I am interested.

Regards,

Moses


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We have a good response! Mostly e-mail to me. But we need to pick a location.

I just named some that seemed close to where I'm staying. Boulevard looked good, but one Member told me he would not go to Boulevard or Chaya "...pretentious as those restaurants. Now, if you are choosing the bar at the Hyatt Embarcadero, I am all in..."

But I don't see a Hyatt Embarcadero on the map! ?? Maybe it's not near where we're staying.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

My wife and I will be walking so the Hyatt looks a little too far to walk in "freezing cold" :icon_smile_big:!

Anyone have more opinions about these three:



_www.boulevard*restaurant*.com/_
1 Mission Street, San Francisco - (415) 543-6084
"Amazing food and great ambiance. This is a perfect place to entertain a client."


*Perry's on the Embarcadero*
_www.perryssf.com/_

155 Steuart Street, San Francisco - (415) 495-6500
"Hearty comfort food in cozy surroundings with a stunning Bay Bridge view."




_www.thecosmopolitancafe.com/_
121 Spear Street, San Francisco - (415) 543-4001
"Fabulous, fabulous, fabulous! Every component of our experience was great!"


----------



## surffog (Oct 18, 2010)

*Freezing Cold... NOT.*

You know it probably won't be under 50 degrees when you come, something like a Fall evening in Manhattan, but warmer.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*We have a Location! (but still need a time)*

Here's the winner for where we're going to meet on Feb. 15:

*Hyatt Regency San Francisco*
5 Embarcadero Center,
located at the intersection of California, Market and Drumm
San Francisco, California, USA 94111 
Tel: +1 415 788 1234 Fax: +1 415 398 2567 

In the Eclipse Lounge
Our welcoming lounge sets the standard for excellence. 
Discover the city's best signature martinis and specialty cocktails within our popular San Francisco bar. The upscale interior is furnished with posh couches and benches, soft sleek chairs and discreetly spaced tables to keep your conversations private. But the most striking feature by far is the San Francisco Bay and Embarcadero waterfront setting.

Enjoy the casually sophisticated ambiance of our lounge, along with delicious globally-inspired cuisine in the adjacent, newly restyled Eclipse Restaurant. Enhance your one-of-a-kind dining and entertainment experience with a visit to our soaring atrium lobby - it garnered us the Guinness Book of Records title for "largest hotel lobby." Ideal for a romantic night out or for a business dinner after your conference, the fashionable Eclipse Restaurant and Lounge experience is a "must see, must do" on any visit to San Francisco.​*Now: What time would be good? Is 6 PM too early? 6:30? 7:00?*


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I submit 6:30.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

6:30 PM sounds perfect. At lease my wife, peterc, and I will be there then!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

This is the reason I'm going to be in San Francisco:

https://www.theforumcon.com/#top


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're set!
Tuesday, Feb 15 at 6:30 PM

The Eclipse Lounge
*Hyatt Regency San Francisco
*5 Embarcadero Center,
located at the intersection of California, Market and Drumm
San Francisco, California, USA 94111 
Tel: +1 415 788 1234 Fax: +1 415 398 2567


----------



## josik (Feb 7, 2009)

Andy, Thank you for the very enjoyable evening. Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

josik, great meeting you too. Really glad you came. 

And wonderful meetin all of you. What fun and the conversation was great. I learned more about SF tailors than I'll ever need to know!!

Really spectacular bar in the lobby of the Hyatt - thanks peterc for picking a great location.

My conference on Forums was really good. It was held at the Google downtown SF building and we all got lunch in the Google cafeteria!!

Give me a few days, (we leave SF this afternoon to go back to LA) and I will post some photos of the event and the conference!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We made it home, but with difficulty! (I'm going to post this on the Travel Forum also):

I'm blaming Obama!

As you know I was speaking at a conference on Forums in San Francisco Wednesday and my wife and I had a flight back to LA on Thursday. 

I always get to the airport early and after security went to the gate. 

Our 1:10 flight had been weather delayed until 3:30! San Francisco, where it rains more than in Seattle, didn't design their runways for rain! ?

We found a nice spot for lunch and periodically checked back at the gate. The delay went from 3:30 (actually 1:10) to 4:30. I checked to see if there was an earlier flight. There was! -- an 11 AM flight that was leaving at 3 PM.

I also asked the gate personnel if I got drunk and came back and yelled at them would I get on TV (this is for you fans of the TV series Airline).

They put us on standby for the "earlier" flight. After an hour of standing in line and making sure we were on the standby list, I was told yes we were on the list at number 16 but they would have maybe four available seats!

Back to alternate plan A, wait for the 4:30 (hopefully). Near 4:45 we boarded!! 

Took a while to load, then taxi out to the runway, which was full of a long queue of airplanes waiting to take off. After 30 minutes in line, the Captain announced: "The good news is that we're now second in line. The bad news is that we're going to have a 30 minute delay because President Obama is landing"

So we waited on the tarmac; the President arrived and then we watched the flock of helicopters take him to his meeting with all the top computer folks.

San Francisco, CA Feb. 18. President including Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg, Apple's Steve Jobs, Oracle's Larry Ellison, Netflix's Reed Hastings, Yahoo's Carol Bartz, Cisco's John Chambers and Twitter's Dick Costolo.​We did get home, only 5 hours later than expected.


----------



## Perejil (Sep 3, 2009)

A pleasant gathering it was! I'm glad to meet all of you. As nice as this forum is, it's even better to talk shop in person.

Cordially,
Jose


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Photos!*

The SF Members:








The Forum panel at the conference:


----------

